# All That Twist > Image Corner >  (Un)successful Plastic Surgeries

## aragon

Plastic surgery helped many celebrities' careers, while for some they were ruined. It is difficult to find a star who is satisfied with their own appearance.


Paris Hilton


Ashlee Simpson


Joan Rivers


Fergie


Jessica Simpson


Angelina Jolie


Jennifer Grey


Courtney Love

----------


## Miss_Sweet

paris hltin looked better before :Embarrassment:

----------


## aragon

Farrah Fawcett


Jennifer Aniston


Halle Berry


Kenny Rogers (who decorate your face lol)


Victoria Beckham


Melanie Griffith


Tori Spelling


Michael Jackson ( uuf )

----------


## Miss_Sweet

om...michel jackson is scarrry...
but he looked soooooooo sweeeeeeeeeet before dat surgery

----------


## aragon

Sharon Osbourne


Pamela Anderson (duh) 


Tara Reid


Severina Vuckovic

----------


## aragon

yeah and now she is sooo ehew lol
mj looks like vamp

----------


## friendlygal786

most of them look awful ater surgery...it looks so fake

----------


## aragon

yeah messing with Allah creation is not a good idea

----------


## PUNISHER

i agree wid you aragon ..

thanxx for sharing...

----------


## aragon

:Smile:  thx for liking punisher

----------


## RAHEN

haley and victoria...look nice now...i liked their images...angelina for sure she does..but not in those image...thanks 4 sharing arogan..ur posts always bring light to reality...v.real images...keep it up..:up;

----------


## aragon

> haley and victoria...look nice now...i liked their images...angelina for sure she does..but not in those image...thanks 4 sharing arogan..ur posts always bring light to reality...v.real images...keep it up.


yeah spice girl looks better (damn beckham) ..Angelina looks better nah before surgery she look more innocent (ab paaki paaki lagti hai  :Smile: .. thx for liking

----------


## khanlala2000

Coooooooooooooooooool Yaaa

----------


## aragon

thanks man thx for liking

----------


## villies

Ashlee Simpson looking beautifull ... thaxx budy  :Big Grin:

----------


## aragon

right b/w you are welcome

----------


## Endurer

Wow some boob jobs  :Embarrassment:

----------

